# De-Wormer



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Whats the best DeWormer to get for ferals?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

It depends on what worms the cats have. If you just want to use it as a preventive try this

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... wormer&N=2

This is what I used when I first got Simon, he was loaded with Roundworms.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you see segments, like rice coming from the cat's rectum, those are segments of tape worms. There are severl types of worms. This link might help you. It might be necessary to try to find some stool samples for analysis (I realize that might be difficult), so the the vet can give you the right meds.. Good luck. 

http://www.animalhealthchannel.com/worms/


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am not really sure what kind of worms or if she has them. I am thinking she does because she keeps eating and eating. That must means worms right?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It might mean worms. Or, if you just started feeding her, she might just be very hungry and have a big appetite! Most cats who go outside get worms, though. It's just a matter of what kind they have.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Give him the earilworm anyway just in case. My colony are little piggies too. They all became chunky little puff balls (-:


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

is earliworm safe for them? is that what you have used?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Erliworm contains piperazine. which is the usual ingredient for roundworms, and is considered to be safe in the proper dosage.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Use it correctly and it is quite safe


----------

